# RIP Seymour 1979 to 2011



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Sadly today, my ex-Bosses horse, the last horse I rode, or am ever likely to again.
RIP Seymour.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Seymour and have fun galloping around Rainbow Bridge. xx

So sorry for your ex bosses loss and yourself.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

RIP seymour have fun around rainbow bridge sweetheart!
sorry for your loss x


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts, Guys. He was a lovely horse, not much to look at but he was a gentleman.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

Sleep Well Seymour xx


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you too, Cloud&JaysMum.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

What a gorgeous old fella, run free at the bridge seymour xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleep tight Seymour xx


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Many thanks to you both.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet dreams baby!


----------

